# "Burn the Qur'ran Day"



## koreancuber (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow, this "pastor" is truly out of his mind.


Spoiler











What do you think?


----------



## Dene (Sep 8, 2010)

Heh it was talked about on our news. What a complete nutter.


----------



## Lorenzo (Sep 8, 2010)

He is a Christian extremist who is trying to send a message to Muslim extremists that he thinks extremists are dangerous. I don't know if he knows that he is an extremist himself.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 8, 2010)

I prefered 'Draw Muhammad Day'.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 8, 2010)

This guy is always on campus, and him and his followers wear shirts that says, "Islam is the Devil."

It's at UF, by the way.


----------



## Edward (Sep 8, 2010)

my mom said:


> That dude is a trouble maker, that's all, ugh, look at him, he knows he's causing trouble.



So like basically my mom called him a troll


----------



## iRiLLL (Sep 8, 2010)

http://www.aolnews.com/opinion/arti...en-to-burn-qurans-become-celebrities/19623725



> (Sept. 7) -- So, is that what it takes to become a celebrity these days? All you have to do is threaten to burn someone else's Bible, and declare their religion to be satanic, and you are instantly the center of the news?
> 
> I wonder who is the bigger fool: Terry Jones, the Florida pastor of the Dove World Outreach Church, who is an embarrassment to loving Christians everywhere with his plans to burn Qurans at his church on Sept. 11 and who is the author of "Islam Is of the Devil," or we the public who gulp down his story as if it's of interest.
> 
> ...



maybe next week he can't meet with his family again

RIP


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 8, 2010)

Both Christianity and Islam are completely misrepresented by the media because of people like that guy.


----------



## radmin (Sep 8, 2010)

He has a right to burn it. 

That being said, it's a bad idea. I personally wouldn't burn one because I wouldn't want others burning bibles. You know, the whole "treat others as you'd like to be treated" thing. Plus, the bible says love your enemy. I wouldn't call burning their holy book love.


----------



## Carson (Sep 8, 2010)

Attention Extinction

The solution... although thanks to the media, this is not possible.


----------



## RyanO (Sep 8, 2010)

It's people like this that make me wish I believed in hell.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 8, 2010)

Maybe the week after this we can have "Throw Puppies in a River Day", and then soon we can have "Call Everyone by a Racial/Sexual Epithet Day". Anyone who is offended by anything has got to be some kind of anti-American extremist.

If a bunch of Muslims got on the news saying they would create a "Burn the Bible Day", I wonder if this guy would be offended. I bet he would.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 8, 2010)

JUST BURN IT ALREADY, YOU DON'T NEED TO TELL ANYONE.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Sep 8, 2010)

@Ben and this thread:


----------



## BC1997 (Sep 8, 2010)

thats just wrong and im catholic


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 8, 2010)

I will partake only if for every Qur'ran I burn I get to burn a Bible.


----------



## theace (Sep 8, 2010)

Frankly, I think this guy is a retard. All he's gonna end up doing is start a chain of events where Muslims are gonna kill Christians, who will in turn, kill the Muslims for revenge. There will be a rise in terrorism (as if there isn't already) and innocent people will have to go through many more security checks at the airport.

All that this "Pastor' will end up doing is making sure that you need to be 2 and a half hours early for your flight to be able to board the plane in the nick of time.

As for holy books, screw them, screw religion. All it has ever done is divided people. Islam, Christianity, Judaism, Hinduism... It's all equally bad. Religion does to people what sand-in-the-cube would do to a new Gu Hong.


----------



## Escher (Sep 8, 2010)

Psh, I'm burning LOTR.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Sep 8, 2010)

theace said:


> Frankly, I think this guy is a retard. All he's gonna end up doing is start a chain of events where Muslims are gonna kill Christians, who will in turn, kill the Muslims for revenge. There will be a rise in terrorism (as if there isn't already) and innocent people will have to go through many more security checks at the airport.
> 
> All that this "Pastor' will end up doing is making sure that you need to be 2 and a half hours early for your flight to be able to board the plane in the nick of time.
> 
> As for holy books, screw them, screw religion. All it has ever done is divided people. Islam, Christianity, Judaism, Hinduism... It's all equally bad. Religion does to people what sand-in-the-cube would do to a new Gu Hong.



I was thinking the same thing. Like if someone punched you, Your gonna punch em back, right? I know that this guy is gonna be the cause of alot of turmoil due to his burning of the Qur'ran.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Sep 8, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> I will partake only if for every Qur'ran I burn I get to burn a Bible.



Hay man.


----------



## theace (Sep 8, 2010)

But frankly, I just don't see the point. How is burning a book going to reduce the extremism?

Besides, imo, it's just a book. So what if it's burnt?! I mean, just because I say that a Hai Yan memory is the worst, most pathetic cube in the world, doesn't mean it is right? Just because you burn a holy book, it doesn't mean that you're killing it's followers does it? Besides, to the dudes who are burning it, it's just a worthless book! I could understand if a Muslim burnt a Quaran or a Christian burnt a Bible or something like that, but still. Get over it. At the end of the day, it's a book. Bound, compressed Cellulose with embedded, fixed metallic or non metallic pigments that would otherwise be called ink. I do not find anything holy in that composition.

But that's just my opinion. I'm an anti-religionist (if at all there is such a term), so...

But all in all, this guy is going to be the cause of a lot of deaths if he burns the book. Lets hope he doesn't. Inshaallah.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 8, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> PhillipEspinoza said:
> 
> 
> > I will partake only if for every Qur'ran I burn I get to burn a Bible.
> ...



Are you honestly offended by this statement?


----------



## theace (Sep 8, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > PhillipEspinoza said:
> ...



Couldn't care less lol.

But hey, why burn them and pollute the air? Bury them. You'll get fertilizer. Atleast that ******** can be put to good use.

I'm sorry if I'm offending anyone here, but I hate religion. Don't take this personally. I have nothing against Muslims or Catholics or Hindus or whoever else.

And oh yeah, those extremist terrorists can't be considered true muslims, actually. According to the book, a true muslim should never kill an innocent. Even in case of non believers, they are supposed to kill only if attacked first. And if the attacker does not back off with a warning. I read the book. I know. Reading the bible right now. Genesis is long  what's the holy book for the jews by the way? I'd like to read that one too. Damn! I haven't read the Gita yet in spite of being a Hindu haha!


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## theace (Sep 8, 2010)

for some reason, i cannot see your post. Maybe it has something to do with the fact that i'm on my cell phone right now. If it's a youtube thing, post a link if possible. Thanks


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 8, 2010)

Escher said:


> Psh, I'm burning LOTR.



That's blasphemy! Worse than burning the Bible. At least it's an interesting read. Though they are quite similar in the way they name people like, "Aargon son of Aragorn son of Argaron son of Arcanine..." etc.

I learned all I needed to know about Islam on September 11th, 2001...

plus, this guy's just doing what only every God-fearing GOOD Christian should do! There is no God but Jesus and he needs to spread awareness! What better way to do that than by burning the 2nd largest religion's holy book. They're taking down the biggest threat to human eternal salvation!


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Sep 8, 2010)

Lorenzo said:


> He is a Christian extremist who is trying to send a message to Muslim extremists that he thinks extremists are dangerous. I don't know if he knows that he is an extremist himself.


+1. The KKK and White Supremacists warp their interpretation of the bible. Terrorists warp their interpretation of the Quran. From what I've learned, most Islams and Christians (and other religious groups) generally believe in peace and respect among others.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 8, 2010)

That host is a douche,


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 8, 2010)

Kirjava said:


>



Win.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Sep 8, 2010)

theace said:


> Atleast that ******** can be put to good use.



That actually did offend me. Try to show some respect for other people's beliefs, even if you do not agree with them.


----------



## EVH (Sep 8, 2010)

This guy is a great example of an extremist in the Christian faith and he is a great example why many people hate Christians. I myself am a Christian, this guy is taking it way too far.





theace said:


> Atleast that ******** can be put to good use.




Why do you say I'm not trying to offend anyone and then turnaround and call our sacred book "Blam"? Show some respect.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 8, 2010)

Escher said:


> Psh, I'm burning LOTR.



Meh, the books are boring as ****. Just don't burn the DVDs.


----------



## Rpotts (Sep 8, 2010)

EVH said:


> This guy is a great example of an extremist in the Christian faith and he is a great example why many people hate Christians. I myself am a Christian, this guy is taking it way too far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



don't expect respect on the internet. Ignore what offends you, calling them out won't change anything.

On topic: I hope this guy slips (read: gets pushed) into the bonfire


----------



## Mr Cubism (Sep 8, 2010)

If the humanity should ignore stupidity, this would never happend, but the humanity is the only animal who is evil, greedy, f...cked up, etc etc.

The best thing for the planet Earth is an global extinction of the human kind, a big asteroid or something like that. I hope it will happen.....soon.....Harmageddon plaese.....:tu


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 8, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I prefered 'Draw Muhammad Day'.



Not the same thing. This is a protest against Islam. Draw Muhammad Day was in protest against the people who violently threatened South Park's right to free speech, regardless of what the drawer thought of South Park's message.


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 8, 2010)

I love how Rick is trying so hard to not start rofling right then and there. Ha, he was about to rip the pastor up. The pastor is such a hyprocrite.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 8, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > I prefered 'Draw Muhammad Day'.
> ...




WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT I THOUGHT THEY WERE THE EXACT SAME THING THAT'S WHY I SAID I PREFERED ONE OVER THE OTHER

>_>


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 8, 2010)

GINGERS HAVE SOULS!


----------



## Joker (Sep 8, 2010)

rickcube said:


> Both Christianity and Islam are completely misrepresented by the media because of people like that guy.



Agreed. And that guy is a fu***** idiot if he thinks what he is doing/saying will cause anything but more hate.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 8, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > Kirjava said:
> ...



I assumed that you were sarcastically saying that was a better way to be intolerant


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 9, 2010)

If he's looking for revenge for 9/11 $we totally already got that. I mean, we invaded Iraq right? Because the terrorists totally weren't from Saudi Arabia and we didn't just want oil. DUH guys.$ Burning the Quran sure it's revenge for 9/11 I guess but isn't he a Christian Extremist? or is this a new magical interpretation of the Bible that says I'm allowed to do this? 'Oh yeah, god told me in my sleep' even though according to the Muslims the Christian god is the same as their god but that the non-Islam past is the wrong one. etc. Way to go you just made Christians look like (French here).


----------



## qqwref (Sep 9, 2010)

Mr Cubism said:


> If the humanity should ignore stupidity, this would never happend, but the humanity is the only animal who is evil, greedy, f...cked up, etc etc.


You think murder, rape, perversion, greed, sloth, malevolence, etc. only appears in human societies? Get real. Humans are just one of the few animals who have decided that some of their own behavior is categorically wrong and must be always acted against.



Mr Cubism said:


> The best thing for the planet Earth is an global extinction of the human kind, a big asteroid or something like that. I hope it will happen.....soon.....Harmageddon plaese.....:tu


If you think the planet would benefit, you are free to kill yourself. In fact, I encourage it. Just don't hurt anyone else in the process.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Sep 9, 2010)

qqwref said:


> You think murder, rape, perversion, greed, sloth, malevolence, etc. only appears in human societies?
> 
> If you think the planet would benefit, you are free to kill yourself. In fact, I encourage it. Just don't hurt anyone else in the process.



Tell me an other animal who really enjoys to torture other living beings slowly to death, for months or years, but not because of an instinct, just because of sick ideas. What other animal destroys the rainforests? Or catching around 100 millions of sharks every year, cut of the tail and throw them back in the ocean again with the knowledge that they will suffer a very painful death? 

Kill myself....maybe a good idea for planet earth to get free from me, but if there is a higher purpose with our life (like trying to do something good with it) there is a chance that I will pay for killing myself later on. And if I kill myself my family should be mentally destroyed I think. So not hurting anyone else would be impossible.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 9, 2010)

Mr Cubism said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > You think murder, rape, perversion, greed, sloth, malevolence, etc. only appears in human societies?
> ...



You are taking it to the extreme. We have the most power on Earth as animals, so we CAN burn down rainforest and such. However, other animals can not, but they can similar things but on a lower scale.


----------



## theace (Sep 9, 2010)

i so totally agree with this! Humans shouldn't have existed. Ever. If god ever made a mistake, we were it. We've managed to screw up the one and only planet we have at our disposal.


----------



## RyanO (Sep 9, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> theace said:
> 
> 
> > Atleast that ******** can be put to good use.
> ...



I'm offended that you are offended by theace's comments. Try to show respect for other people's freedom of expression even if you do not agree with them.


----------



## Chapuunka (Sep 9, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> according to the Muslims the Christian god is the same as their god



Which doesn't mean Christians agree.



theace said:


> If god ever made a mistake, we were it. *We've* managed to screw up the one and only planet we have at our disposal.



The bolded part there is the important part. If you give a little kid a bike and teach him how to ride it, then tell him not to go in the middle of a busy street but he ignores you and gets hurt, does that make it your fault or his?


As for this pastor, I agree with most of what he said, but he's really going about it the wrong way... Burning the Muslim's holy book will get you nowhere.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 9, 2010)

Mr Cubism said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > You think murder, rape, perversion, greed, sloth, malevolence, etc. only appears in human societies?
> ...


You're being ridiculous. Other animals don't have the planning ability, intelligence, or societal coordination to do the things you mention. (Ever heard of any other land animal that catches sharks?) That doesn't mean they're not capable of what you'd consider evil.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 9, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> He calls the Bible bullsh*t, and you tell me not to be offended?
> Yeah, that makes sense.
> Sure, he's exercising his freedom of expression, but he's using it in such a way that it doesn't really help anyone or anything. Calling the Bible bullsh*t didn't necessarily help anyone/thing, did it?



*This thread* doesn't help anything or anyone. And since when is that a requirement for speech?


----------



## Mr Cubism (Sep 9, 2010)

qqwref said:


> You're being ridiculous. Other animals don't have the planning ability, intelligence, or societal coordination to do the things you mention. (Ever heard of any other land animal that catches sharks?) That doesn't mean they're not capable of what you'd consider evil.



Of cause I´m ridiculous, I´m a human being. 
Okay, maybe other animals are incredible evil too, but that doesn´t excuse the behaviour of the humanity. We have the intelligence and the choice to change our bad behaviours, the animals have not. The problem is that we don´t change our selves. 

If someone tries to make me angry with burning a sacred book, lets say the Bible, it´s left to me if I shall get angry or just ignore it. To get angry is (for me) a stupid behaviour, beacuse if I get angry the other person(s) put me in exactely that mental state that they want. That´s how I see it. If you see it totally differently, thats okay.


----------



## theace (Sep 9, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> theace said:
> 
> 
> > Atleast that ******** can be put to good use.
> ...





EVH said:


> Why do you say I'm not trying to offend anyone and then turnaround and call our sacred book "Blam"? Show some respect.





Rpotts said:


> EVH said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you say I'm not trying to offend anyone and then turnaround and call our sacred book "Blam"? Show some respect.
> ...


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 9, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> If you give a little kid a bike and teach him how to ride it, then tell him not to go in the middle of a busy street but he ignores you and gets hurt, does that make it your fault or his?



Need to know how he gets hurt to better answer the question. If he got hurt in a way that is not connected to being in a busy street (such as falling down or w/e) then it's an accident. 

Why does it have to be anyone's fault?

If it is someone's fault, why can't it be the drivers' fault for not being a safe driver? 

Why can't it be God's fault for setting up events like that to happen?


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 9, 2010)

Is it God's fault that I have never gotten a skip in competetion?


----------



## RyanO (Sep 9, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> RyanO said:
> 
> 
> > iasimp1997 said:
> ...



His opinion that the Bible consists of nonsense is a perfectly legitimate position that he has the right to share. Your going to come across a lot of things in life that offend you... and that's a good thing! Imagine if you were censored every time you said something that was offensive to someone. I'd be willing to bet you wouldn't be able to say much at all.

Also I find it a little humorous that you seem to be more upset by theace than the bigoted pastor.


----------



## dabmasta (Sep 9, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Is it God's fault that I have never gotten a skip in competetion?



Pretty much.


----------



## Chapuunka (Sep 9, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > If you give a little kid a bike and teach him how to ride it, then tell him not to go in the middle of a busy street but he ignores you and gets hurt, does that make it your fault or his?
> ...



You're right, I should've made that clearer. I meant he drove out into a busy street and got hit by a car.



PhillipEspinoza said:


> If it is someone's fault, why can't it be the drivers' fault for not being a safe driver?



I think that's irrelevant to the overall question.



PhillipEspinoza said:


> Why can't it be God's fault for setting up events like that to happen



To be honest, that's one of those questions I can't really answer. The way I see it, God created us and gave us free will, knowing all that would happen, but did it anyway. I can't profess to know absolutely everything about anything, especially God, though I'm working on getting as much as I can.


For now, I'm sick and should go to bed. I may or may not come back to this tomorrow.


----------



## Siraj A. (Sep 9, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> As for this pastor, I agree with most of what he said


----------



## Joker (Sep 9, 2010)

I seriously hope this thread gets taken down. Do you guys honestly think you are going to change anybody's opinions? Do you think its going to make someone that has a religion become an atheist or an athiest become someone who does not have a religion?
Honestly, I think this thread should end.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 9, 2010)

Joker said:


> I seriously hope this thread gets taken down. Do you guys honestly think you are going to change anybody's opinions? Do you think its going to make someone that has a religion become an atheist or an athiest become someone who does not have a religion?
> Honestly, I think this thread should end.



I don't think that's the point of this thread...
If it is, I completely misinterpreted it.

Also, I think you got your post wrong...


----------



## Bryan (Sep 9, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> even though according to the Muslims the Christian god is the same as their god but that the non-Islam past is the wrong one. etc.



You're expecting Christians to agree that it's the same god because Muslims say so? That makes no sense. 

http://www.islam-guide.com/ch3-2.htm

It's pretty clear that Islam and Christianity have some pretty big disagreements about God. To say it's the same and that you're just wrong about these core things doesn't really work as an argument.


----------



## Joker (Sep 9, 2010)

rickcube said:


> Both Christianity and Islam are completely misrepresented by the media because of people like that guy.


Yep. These are both, as I know of, peaceful religions. 


ElectricDoodie said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > I seriously hope this thread gets taken down. Do you guys honestly think you are going to change anybody's opinions? Do you think its going to make someone that has a religion become an atheist or an athiest become someone who does not have a religion?
> ...



I was meaning that saying "oh, this is God's fault" or "oh, we should blame this on ourselves" probably will not make other people say the same thing.
And...I got my post wrong? Don't get what you mean...
EDIT o ok I know what you mean


----------



## RyanO (Sep 9, 2010)

I missed this until Siraj pointed it out.


Chapuunka said:


> As for this pastor, I agree with most of what he said, but he's really going about it the wrong way... Burning the Muslim's holy book will get you nowhere.



I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt and refrain from immediately lumping you into the crazy fanatic category. Let me offer the following summary of the pastor's claims.

1. Burning the Qur'ran is necessary to send a message to Muslims.
2. Islam is of the Devil.
3. Islam causes billions of people to go to hell.
4. Islam is a violent religion.
5. Isolated instances of oppression in Muslim countries is evidence that the religion as a whole is oppressive.

Which of these points do you agree with exactly? If I'm missing something feel free to add it. I would be more careful of making general endorsements of extremists' views, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hilary says it's wrong!


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 9, 2010)

RyanO said:


> I missed this until Siraj pointed it out.
> 
> 
> Chapuunka said:
> ...



Aren't 2 and 3 the same thing?

Anyway, a strong Christian belief, which comes from context in the Bible, is a part where Jesus says that the only path to Heaven, is through him, Jesus Christ.

So, this is what most Christians believe. If Jesus Christ is the only way to get to Heaven, than by following any other religion, you would be doomed to go to hell, including following Islam.

So, yes, #3, in most Christian's eyes, is true, since it contradicts Jesus' quote about him being the only path to heaven.

Now, Islam being the Devil is more debatable, within the Christian community. (#1)Some can say yes, as any other religion created that isn't Christianity, is the Devil trying to lure us away from Jesus Christ. This would not only make Islam a religion created by the Devil, but every other religion, ever, that is not Christianity. (#2)And some can say that it is not the Devil, it's just another religion that was created, in the multitude of many. But, had nothing to do with the Devil. It was just men making religions.


----------



## Joker (Sep 9, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> RyanO said:
> 
> 
> > I missed this until Siraj pointed it out.
> ...



1.Islam doesn't hate on Jesus.
2.We pray to Jesus.
3.We pray to God also.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 9, 2010)

Joker said:


> ElectricDoodie said:
> 
> 
> > RyanO said:
> ...



What? What does that have to do with anything I just said? 
I never said Islam hates on Jesus, or anything else on your list.

And who is "we?"


----------



## Joker (Sep 9, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > ElectricDoodie said:
> ...



You said that thru Jesus is heaven.
And you said Islam may be the devil.

We: Islam. I'm Muslim.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 9, 2010)

Islam and Christianity are both extremely violent religions, they have that one in common.


----------



## Joker (Sep 9, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Islam and Christianity are both extremely violent religions, they have that one in common.



If it wasn't for religion, there would not be as many wars as there are now.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 9, 2010)

Joker said:


> You said that thru Jesus is heaven.
> And you said Islam may be the devil.
> 
> We: Islam. I'm Muslim.



I never said Islam may be the Devil. I just said that one thought of why it could be the Devil, from a Christian perspective, is that it is trying to lure people away from Christianity, which is the only religion that can take you to heaven, through Jesus Christ. This makes not only Islam the Devil, but every religion, ever, other than Christianity, like I stated in that post, already.

1)I never said Islam hates on Jesus, which is why I don't know why you brought that up.
2)I did not know you guys prayed to Jesus Christ, since that's a Christian concept...
3)Praying to God is the one thing that unifies the 3 religions, Christianity, Islam, and Judaism. But, it's through Jesus Christ which we can reach God, which is what Christianity is taught.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 9, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > You said that thru Jesus is heaven.
> ...



Christianity is basically Islam
Islam is basically Christianity.


----------



## RyanO (Sep 9, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Anyway, a strong Christian belief, which comes from context in the Bible, is a part where Jesus says that the only path to Heaven, is through him, Jesus Christ.
> 
> So, this is what most Christians believe. If Jesus Christ is the only way to get to Heaven, than by following any other religion, you would be doomed to go to hell, including following Islam.
> 
> So, yes, #3, in most Christian's eyes, is true, since it contradicts Jesus' quote about him being the only path to heaven.



I think it makes more sense to blame an intolerant hateful God for billions of people going to hell rather than pin it on a religion for simply being incorrect.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 9, 2010)

RyanO said:


> ElectricDoodie said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, a strong Christian belief, which comes from context in the Bible, is a part where Jesus says that the only path to Heaven, is through him, Jesus Christ.
> ...



ok.


----------



## Joker (Sep 9, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > You said that thru Jesus is heaven.
> ...



I know you were talking and seeing how a Christian would debate. And Christians, some, believe Islam is the devil. 
1. Some Christians think we hate on Jesus.
2. We do pray to him for leading us, like he lead Christians (remember he was Jewish).
3. Religions have their differences. What I'm saying is that there is no good reason to kill people over it.


----------



## Dene (Sep 9, 2010)

Joker said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > Islam and Christianity are both extremely violent religions, they have that one in common.
> ...



Bull. I don't believe that for a second.


----------



## Joker (Sep 9, 2010)

Dene said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



Neither do I.


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 9, 2010)

While I do agree also with others that he does have a constitutional right to do this, it makes no sense. 

It dosen't prove anything.


----------



## Joker (Sep 9, 2010)

SlapShot said:


> While I do agree also with others that he does have a constitutional right to do this, it makes no sense.
> 
> It dosen't prove anything.



Agreed. 
This is my last post of the day.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 9, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Is it God's fault that I have never gotten a skip in competetion?



"I, at any rate, am convinced that He does not throw dice" - Albert Einstein


----------



## Dene (Sep 9, 2010)

Joker said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Joker said:
> ...



Then why did you say it?


----------



## qqwref (Sep 9, 2010)

God is benevolent and loves you.

Everything is part of His plan; He has thus put dozens of religions in the world. There is no irrefutable evidence to favor any one over any other. The one you believe when you start life is essentially random. If you believe in the wrong one when you die, God will torture you forever.

That is all.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 9, 2010)

Joker said:


> ElectricDoodie said:
> 
> 
> > Joker said:
> ...



I think unless you are a religious leader of some sort, you shouldn't speak on behalf of the entire Muslim Community. You can only speak on behalf of yourself, and who you pray to.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 9, 2010)

qqwref said:


> If you believe in the wrong one when you die, God will torture you forever.



Ah yes, the missing part of Pascal's Wager.


----------



## theace (Sep 9, 2010)

THIS is worth a read...


----------



## flan (Sep 9, 2010)

Hmm I'm surprised how many people here are religious. Where I live (south UK) It almost feels socially unaceptable to be religious. Thats just how it feels here...I know it is acceptable. Yet in america as far as I can tell the majority of people are deeply christian. I dunno maybe I get that impression from sarah palin and that and maybe its not really like that...


----------



## Crazycubemom (Sep 9, 2010)

The Pastor is in USA, lucky him. He must talk like that in Muslim Country so he got to know the results of his words for All Muslims in this World.

He is in Free country he can say and do anything without any effect but he must know that many Non Muslim living in Muslim Countries and they don't have any problems with Muslim and those Non Muslim knows about Islam and they won't say that because to them Islam is not the same what most people who knows a little or nothing about Islam saying about bad things in Islam. And as Extremist Pastor, in Muslim Countries there are also Extremist Muslims and Extrimist is Extrimist, they gonna burn The Bible and the Church to while Non Muslims never say bad things about Islam JUST because the pastor who is hiding on his safe shell.


----------



## brunson (Sep 9, 2010)

Indonesia is primarily Muslim, is it not? I thought there was one major island in the archipelago that was mainly Buddhist, but that was the exception. Is that correct?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 9, 2010)

flan said:


> Hmm I'm surprised how many people here are religious. Where I live (south UK) It almost feels socially unaceptable to be religious. Thats just how it feels here...I know it is acceptable. Yet in america as far as I can tell the majority of people are deeply christian. I dunno maybe I get that impression from sarah palin and that and maybe its not really like that...



The majority of Americans are Christian and _normal_.

But, there are the usual ignorant, arrogant, blind, narrow-minded Christian's, who usually fall in the conservative Republican political views, such as Sarah Palin, like you said.


----------



## Siraj A. (Sep 9, 2010)

qqwref said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it God's fault that I have never gotten a skip in competetion?
> ...



“Not only does God play dice, but... he sometimes throws them where they cannot be seen.” - Steven Hawking

(lol I know irrelevant <3)


----------



## theace (Sep 9, 2010)

flan said:


> Hmm I'm surprised how many people here are religious. Where I live (south UK) It almost feels socially unaceptable to be religious. Thats just how it feels here...I know it is acceptable. Yet in america as far as I can tell the majority of people are deeply christian. I dunno maybe I get that impression from sarah palin and that and maybe its not really like that...


Sounds real nice! 



Crazycubemom said:


> The Pastor is in USA, lucky him. He must talk like that in Muslim Country so he got to know the results of his words for All Muslims in this World.
> 
> He is in Free country he can say and do anything without any effect but he must know that many Non Muslim living in Muslim Countries and they don't have any problems with Muslim and those Non Muslim knows about Islam and they won't say that because to them Islam is not the same what most people who knows a little or nothing about Islam saying about bad things in Islam. And as Extremist Pastor, in Muslim Countries there are also Extremist Muslims and Extrimist is Extrimist, they gonna burn The Bible and the Church to while Non Muslims never say bad things about Islam JUST because the pastor who is hiding on his safe shell.


Dude. Grammar. And yes, even if (in my opinion) the quaran is weird (I read it. it freaked me out) there are PLENTY of Muslims who are still VERY nice people. I mean, some of my best buddies are Muslims. All of us are non religious though. And we usually debate about how stupid things in Islam, Christianity and Hinduism are. Really man, religion is plain stupid... IMO, the only way to reach heaven is to be a really swell person. It has nothing to do with praying 5 times a day (or praying at all for that matter!). Answer Q.11 from the HELL section of THIS LINK. Seriously man, my friends (both Muslims and non muslims alike) and I think that you should move on. Yeah, the Quaran, Bible, Purans and vedas are holy and sacred and all, but seriously man... How much of it REALLY makes sense? Religious scriptures plain simple fail...



brunson said:


> Indonesia is primarily Muslim, is it not? I thought there was one major island in the archipelago that was mainly Buddhist, but that was the exception. Is that correct?


Yes.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 9, 2010)

Siraj A. said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > oprah62 said:
> ...



"If you wish to make an apple pie from scratch, you must first invent the universe." - Carl Sagan


----------



## Siraj A. (Sep 9, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Siraj A. said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



If I could "Like" this then I would :tu


----------



## Johan444 (Sep 9, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> flan said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm I'm surprised how many people here are religious. Where I live (south UK) It almost feels socially unaceptable to be religious. Thats just how it feels here...I know it is acceptable. Yet in america as far as I can tell the majority of people are deeply christian. I dunno maybe I get that impression from sarah palin and that and maybe its not really like that...
> ...



So the less christian one is the more normal one is?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 9, 2010)

Johan444 said:


> ElectricDoodie said:
> 
> 
> > flan said:
> ...



I don't know what you said...

But, I'm going to guess you said something like, "The less Christian one is more normal." And I'll answer that.

I never said less Christian or more Christian. I don't know where you got that from. Being narrow-minded and ignorant does not make one "more" or "less" Christian.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 9, 2010)

In pretty much every religion, being an extremist is not normal. That's why they are called extremists.

America is incredibly Christian considering the day and age. I'm often surprised by this country's statistical attitudes on religion-related concepts.


----------



## Johan444 (Sep 9, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Johan444 said:
> 
> 
> > ElectricDoodie said:
> ...



You're right. I just have this idea that open-mindedness is somewhat propotional to the amount of faith you have.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 9, 2010)

My thoughts.

Though I am more against burning a piece of literature than I am against burning a religious book.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 9, 2010)

theace said:


> Crazycubemom said:
> 
> 
> > <stuff>
> ...


Hint: read the name.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 9, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> My thoughts.
> 
> Though I am more against burning a piece of literature than I am against burning a religious book.



I love that he just went and did it. 
I wish this would make it on the news, too, so to shove it in that Gainesville's pastor's face, and be like, "Oh, big deal. Someone else just did it on YouTube. You're last weeks' news, now."


----------



## theace (Sep 9, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> theace said:
> 
> 
> > Crazycubemom said:
> ...



I just failed. :fp


----------



## Escher (Sep 9, 2010)

Johan444 said:


> You're right. I just have this idea that open-mindedness is somewhat propotional to the amount of faith you have.



Google 'Dr Rowan Williams, Archbishop of Canterbury' or 'Sir Jonathan Sacks, Chief Rabbi' and do a bit of research and see how wrong you are.

Unless you're trolling.


----------



## theace (Sep 9, 2010)

Johan444 said:


> You're right. I just have this idea that open-mindedness is somewhat propotional to the amount of faith you have.



Directly proportional or inversely?


----------



## Chapuunka (Sep 9, 2010)

RyanO said:


> I missed this until Siraj pointed it out.
> 
> 
> Chapuunka said:
> ...



Yeah, you're right, should've specified. But what I really meant was I agreed with his motivation, but not really the process or the details. For your specific points:

1. I believe a message is necessary, but that's not it.
2. Yeah, I'm gonna go with him on that one.
3. Yup.
4. Nope.
5. I haven't done any research on the matter, so I'm not going to answer.




qqwref said:


> God is benevolent and loves you.
> 
> Everything is part of His plan; *He* has thus put dozens of religions in the world. There is no irrefutable evidence to favor any one over any other. The one you believe when you start life is essentially random. If you believe in the wrong one when you die, God will torture you forever.
> 
> That is all.



I'm going to go with "no".


----------



## qqwref (Sep 9, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > God is benevolent and loves you.
> ...



You don't think the creator of the universe, of the world, of humanity, etc. is responsible for what goes on in the world? If He didn't like the existence of other religions, it would be absolutely trivial for Him to stop them.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 9, 2010)

OMG!!!
Stop this nonsense, why would burn the book of holiness for the people, it's like their bible.


----------



## flan (Sep 9, 2010)

BREAKING NEWS ITS BEEN CANCELLED...
sorry for the over reaction..

"US pastor Terry Jones cancels Koran-burning, claiming "Ground Zero mosque" is being moved in deal with imam"


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 9, 2010)

hooray!!!


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 9, 2010)

flan said:


> BREAKING NEWS ITS BEEN CANCELLED...
> sorry for the over reaction..
> 
> "US pastor Terry Jones cancels Koran-burning, claiming "Ground Zero mosque" is being moved in deal with imam"



unexpected/10

Oh, and you have a link I can read?
Everything I search just ends up being little excerpts about it being cancelled, but no information on it.


----------



## flan (Sep 9, 2010)

No I dont have a link sorry. The headline is on the bbc news site but not linked to an article. Must not have been written yet


----------



## Carrot (Sep 9, 2010)

flan said:


> No I dont have a link sorry. The headline is on the bbc news site but not linked to an article. Must not have been written yet



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-11255366 ??


----------



## Chapuunka (Sep 9, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure I went over this somewhere else in this thread. He gave us free will, but we decided to stupid stuff with it.

EDIT: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=450205#post450205


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 9, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Chapuunka said:
> ...



No, he didn't give us free will according to the Bible. We didn't have knowledge or self awareness until Eve took the fruit. Where is the freedom in not being allowed any self awareness?

edit: So where did Cain's wife come from. I'd love for a religious person to explain this.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 9, 2010)

From http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/26/us/26gainesville.html?_r=1


> Some of his neighbors, like Shirley Turner, a retiree who shivered with disgust when Mr. Jones’s name came up in conversation, are already planning to protest with signs calling for unity. *More than a dozen houses of worship, of various faiths, also intend to respond collectively on the weekend of Sept. 11 by “affirming the validity of all sacred books,”* said Larry Reimer, pastor of the United Church of Christ.


lol


----------



## Innocence (Sep 9, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> From http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/26/us/26gainesville.html?_r=1
> 
> 
> > Some of his neighbors, like Shirley Turner, a retiree who shivered with disgust when Mr. Jones’s name came up in conversation, are already planning to protest with signs calling for unity. *More than a dozen houses of worship, of various faiths, also intend to respond collectively on the weekend of Sept. 11 by “affirming the validity of all sacred books,”* said Larry Reimer, pastor of the United Church of Christ.
> ...



Mr. Pochmann, for once, we agree.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 9, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Chapuunka said:
> ...



I don't think that's really a valid answer to this problem, because God could easily provide clear evidence of one religion being more or less true than others, and that could destroy a religion (within a generation or two, anyway) without impinging on anyone's free will. This isn't a situation of people who completely understand the situation deliberately rebelling against God - this is a situation of people being expected to choose the one correct religion despite there being no clear evidence to suggest which one is the correct one. God could easily make that evidence. If you give someone conflicting information and they make the wrong choice, you cannot claim benevolence and also claim that it is a person's fault that they answer wrong (and thus that they deserve severe punishment).


----------



## Joker (Sep 10, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > ElectricDoodie said:
> ...


I spoke on my branch of the community. If what I said is false, then its not for the branch that I am talking about.
I know about my religion.


Siraj A. said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > oprah62 said:
> ...


Steven Hawking doesn't believe in God.


Dene said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



Cause it's true. Random fact. (What I am saying is true is that there would be less wars if there was not religion. I am not saying either religion is violent.)


----------



## Dene (Sep 10, 2010)

Joker said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Joker said:
> ...



But when I said "I don't believe that for a second" you replied "neither do I". Why did you say that if you do believe it?


----------



## aronpm (Sep 10, 2010)

Joker said:


> Steven Hawking doesn't believe in God.



Neither did Einstein. What's your point?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 10, 2010)

Dene said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > Cause it's true. Random fact. (What I am saying is true is that there would be less wars if there was not religion. I am not saying either religion is violent.)
> ...



Like many religious texts, he likes to contradict himself.


----------



## Joker (Sep 10, 2010)

Dene said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...


Because I thought you meant it was bull that they are violent.
Only the extremists are violent.


aronpm said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > Steven Hawking doesn't believe in God.
> ...


Nothing really lol.


PatrickJameson said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Joker said:
> ...


That made me lol.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 10, 2010)

Lol yahoo news says they have a change in plans


----------



## Dene (Sep 10, 2010)

Joker said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Joker said:
> ...



Oh ok. You should learn that when people quote something and comment on it, they are usually referring to the most recent thing they quoted.


----------



## Joker (Sep 10, 2010)

Dene said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



Yeah, sorry. Should have made myself clearer.


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 10, 2010)

Supposedly this guy would consider not going on with it if he got a direct call from the some government agency or the president himself. Mayhaps he's doing this because he's an attention whore?


----------



## Joker (Sep 10, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> Supposedly this guy would consider not going on with it if he got a direct call from the some government agency or the president himself. Mayhaps he's doing this because he's an attention whore?



Attention whore? Doing something like this can get him assassinated. Either way, I think he's an idiot.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 10, 2010)

Joker said:


> ThatGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Supposedly this guy would consider not going on with it if he got a direct call from the some government agency or the president himself. Mayhaps he's doing this because he's an attention whore?
> ...



Being assassinated means someone thinks you're important enough to go through the trouble of killing you.

Attention whores aren't always whores for _good_ attention.


----------



## Joker (Sep 10, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > ThatGuy said:
> ...



So people would go to the peak of killing a guy like this.


----------



## Nestor (Sep 10, 2010)

Everyday I feel better about my secular humanistic convictions...


----------



## iRiLLL (Sep 10, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> JUST BURN IT ALREADY, YOU DON'T NEED TO TELL ANYONE.



he told to everyone and world because he want to be a superstar 

like him http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iJDtAqHO-s


----------



## theace (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah. Attention whore lol. That guy's a jackass.


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 10, 2010)

theace said:


> yeah. Attention whore lol. *That guy's* a jackass.



That's referring to that guy who's burning the stuff and not me right?


----------



## beingforitself (Sep 10, 2010)

Innocence said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > From http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/26/us/26gainesville.html?_r=1
> ...



I may be wrong, but I'm pretty sure that you and Mr. Pochmann are still in a principled disagreement.

Mr. Pochmann seems to be poking fun at the notion of "affirming the validity of all magic books," while you seem to be poking fun at "affirming the validity of all magic books except my magic book which is the correct one."


----------



## theace (Sep 10, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> theace said:
> 
> 
> > yeah. Attention whore lol. *That guy's* a jackass.
> ...



yep


----------



## Tyson (Sep 10, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> theace said:
> 
> 
> > yeah. Attention whore lol. *That guy's* a jackass.
> ...



Probably... what bothers me is how much attention the media has given this story. If I held a *insert mythology book here* burning, no one would hear about it. If some people heard about it, they would probably be pretty pissed off, but news stations aren't going to write national and international articles about it, and no one will ever know and hence, won't get pissed.

If the media decided never to comment on this guy, no one would know. He could try to spread the news himself, but then he'd just be some crazy guy with some screws loose. Obama commenting on this doesn't help either.

It's sad though, that people will die because of this. You know somewhere in the world, even if this story doesn't happen, some rumor will get passed around and someone's life is going to be adversely affected.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 10, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2010_Florida_Qur%27an-burning_controversy said:


> Within hours of Jones' cancellation announcement, Westboro Baptist Church member Megan Roper announced via Twitter that the church will proceed with its own Quran-burning ceremony in the case that Dove World will not do so;[41] Roper's mother, *Shirley Phelps-Roper commented before the cancellation that she was angry about the lack of similar intensity of press coverage for WBC's own 2008 Qur'an-burning ceremony*


Lol at WBC being jealous of someone else being a more successful dumbass. Well, kinda understandable, they're trying so hard.


----------



## riffz (Sep 10, 2010)

RyanO said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > theace said:
> ...



I don't think anyone should feel obligated to respect someone else's beliefs. They should respect their freedom of thought and expression.

Respect is something that should be earned. Should I "respect" the Flat Earth Society's views? No. I think that what they believe is ridiculous.

Religion should not stand behind a line where scrutiny is not allowed.

(btw I recently came to my senses and I now call myself an atheist.)


----------



## theace (Sep 10, 2010)

riffz said:


> I don't think anyone should feel obligated to respect someone else's beliefs. They should respect their freedom of thought and expression.
> 
> Respect is something that should be earned. Should I "respect" the Flat Earth Society's views? No. I think that what they believe is ridiculous.
> 
> ...



+whatever big number comes to your mind first.

I wish there was a like button here. What were you before you became sane? Christian? Muslim? Hindu?


----------



## Stefan (Sep 10, 2010)

theace said:


> What were you before you became sane? *Christian? Muslim? Hindu?*



Cause he needs to be given options and otherwise wouldn't know.


----------



## theace (Sep 10, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> theace said:
> 
> 
> > What were you before you became sane? *Christian? Muslim? Hindu?*
> ...



>_>


----------



## qqwref (Sep 10, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2010_Florida_Qur%27an-burning_controversy said:
> 
> 
> > Within hours of Jones' cancellation announcement, Westboro Baptist Church member Megan Roper announced via Twitter that the church will proceed with its own Quran-burning ceremony in the case that Dove World will not do so;[41] Roper's mother, *Shirley Phelps-Roper commented before the cancellation that she was angry about the lack of similar intensity of press coverage for WBC's own 2008 Qur'an-burning ceremony*
> ...


Understandable? This shouldn't surprise anyone. WBC is and always has been a group of IRL trolls. The fact that they seem to believe what they're saying doesn't change that.


----------



## hiphopopottumus (Sep 11, 2010)

He's a mad hatter. Tommorow, be prepared for another experience like 9/11. Islam religion is a beautiful religion, but there are some muslims that go to the next level: Such as Al Queada, and Osama Bin Laden. Tommorow, hundreds of Liberal media are going to cover this event, and soon the footage will be all over the world. More terrorist attacks are coming if this happens. President Obama knows the outcome: He knows more troops will be killed, and muslims will be mad, and over-obsessive. He even made a speech, and brought up the idea on national television, for God's sake! Yet no one is doing anything about it! I have a feeling that that church or whatever the hell that mad man runs down there, wil crash, and the dumbass pastor will be killed. Soon. As soon as the media releases this to the world.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 11, 2010)

Obama and the government aren't doing anything about it, because they're not allowed. They would say that the government is infringing upon their right of free speech, as a U.S. citizen.


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Sep 11, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Obama and the government aren't doing anything about it, because they're not allowed. They would say that the government is infringing upon their right of free speech, as a U.S. citizen.



Indeed, I don't care if someone burns a holy book, because it doesn't bother me, 
I just take solace in knowing that they're an ignorant bigot who has nothing better 
to do than get media controversy for attention. Plus, I heard he pussied out and isn't 
going to do it.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 11, 2010)

xFear of Napalm said:


> ElectricDoodie said:
> 
> 
> > Obama and the government aren't doing anything about it, because they're not allowed. They would say that the government is infringing upon their right of free speech, as a U.S. citizen.
> ...



Yeah. 
I'd love to troll him. See him in the street and just be like, "So, I heard you're not doing it anymore. It's cause you're a pussy."


----------



## theace (Sep 11, 2010)

it seems he wanted the mosque plans on ground 0 to be cancelled.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 11, 2010)

lol I love how he's like...that's your opinion...that's your opinion...that's your opinion... xD don't put extremists on CNN! Although it's funny :3


----------



## Bryan (Sep 11, 2010)

So if Islam is the religion of peace, how come Salman Rushdie's fatwa was an order to kill him and not an order to pray for him? How come Imams aren't telling Muslims that they must not incite violence if the Koran is burned but instead have peaceful demonstrations?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 11, 2010)

Every religion has crazy people.
It's just a matter of life, and there's no reason to generalize.

I believe that about sums it up, at least for me.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Sep 11, 2010)

So, just because it was Muslims who hijacked the planes, that means that Islam is the worst religion there is, and every Muslim is bad? There is no best or worst religion.

They're also just building a mosque. It's their land, they can do what they want with it. What does it mean to him, anyway? Whoop-dee-doo. They're building a mosque. Why would you have anything against that?

I'm Catholic, and I disagree 100% with this man.


----------



## theace (Sep 11, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Every religion has crazy people.
> It's just a matter of life, and there's no reason to generalize.
> 
> I believe that about sums it up, at least for me.



exactly. Actually, if you go strictly by the book, it IS infact quite a violent religion. There's violence all over the quaran. Stone infidels, kill non belivers, yadayada. But as a muslim, i think it's your job to use common sense. Most muslims do, but then there are those who are desperately low on IQ.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 11, 2010)

theace said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Every religion has crazy people.
> ...



It's not as if basically every other religious book doesn't say the same things...

Anyone who blasphemes the Name of the LORD must be stoned to death by the whole community of Israel. Any native-born Israelite or foreigner among you who blasphemes the Name of the LORD must be put to death.
- Leviticus 24:16

--edit
This isn't to go totally against *all* religion. Plenty is very good - there's just iffy spots everywhere.
Also, I of course haven't gone through every holy book and tested the above. More like, every book I've tried, I've found. This is really limited to books that are followed at all in the Western world.
--edit


----------



## theace (Sep 11, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> It's not as if basically every other religious book doesn't say the same things...
> 
> Anyone who blasphemes the Name of the LORD must be stoned to death by the whole community of Israel. Any native-born Israelite or foreigner among you who blasphemes the Name of the LORD must be put to death.
> - Leviticus 24:16



Though I don't think I'd find you leading a mob of people to kill someone who says 'God's a jackass'. See, you're sane 

Actually, I haven't really come across violence in the Gita though. The only mention of it was when Lord Krishna told Arjun to not hesitate while killing an enemy in the battle field in a war. Even if your opponent is unarmed, slay him if he is evil and unjust.


----------



## Joker (Sep 11, 2010)

theace said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Every religion has crazy people.
> ...



Pretty much all religions are violent if you go strictly by the book.
And through all the years that still passed, extremists (and idiots that can get thereselves killed by something like this) are still as blind as they were before.


----------



## Edmund (Sep 11, 2010)

radmin said:


> That being said, it's a bad idea. I personally wouldn't burn one because I wouldn't want others burning bibles. You know, the whole "treat others as you'd like to be treated" thing. Plus, the bible says love your enemy. I wouldn't call burning their holy book love.



Yeah, that pretty much sums it up and the guy is pretty much asking to be blown up.


----------



## RyanO (Sep 11, 2010)

Edmund said:


> radmin said:
> 
> 
> > That being said, it's a bad idea. I personally wouldn't burn one because I wouldn't want others burning bibles. You know, the whole "treat others as you'd like to be treated" thing. Plus, the bible says love your enemy. I wouldn't call burning their holy book love.
> ...



Blown up by who?

I don't see "moderate" Christians who are angry at his fanaticism taking violent action against him, although I would find humor in such hypocrisy.

As for Islamic terrorists, I doubt they would target someone that a vast majority of Westerners wouldn't miss in the least.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 11, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> theace said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...


I can't argue with that, but how many Jewish or Christian countries can you list where the law still uses stoning to death as a punishment? I don't think we can look at a book to find out how violent a religion is. We have to look at those who practice it.


----------



## theace (Sep 11, 2010)

qqwref said:


> I can't argue with that, but how many Jewish or Christian countries can you list where the law still uses stoning to death as a punishment? *I don't think we can look at a book to find out how violent a religion is.* We have to look at those who practice it.



Basically, a religious book is what would dictate what is right or wrong. So whether or not a religion is violent SHOULD be judged based on the book.

What can be seen by observing people following the religion is how sane they are and to what extent the religious institutions of that sect promote freedom of interpretation. The religion itself may be bull, but the people who preach it should look beyond the poop and and make sure that the followers don't end up being nazis.

Of course, the followers themselves need to think beyond the fear of god and question the scriptures, something that is, as far as i have seen, massively discouraged and looked upon in islam. Most of the many muslims i know have been brought up being told to NEVER question their elders, let alone the quaran. If ancient ''wisdom'' is never questioned, we won't really see progress. Seriously, why take antibiotics? According to the hindu scriptures, cow's pee is supposed to be the remedy for everything.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 11, 2010)

Christianity can also be quite a violent religion

note: each word is a different link

And more links for the hell of it:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanish_Inquisition

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/English_Civil_War

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oklahoma_City_bombing

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Liberation_Front_of_Tripura

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Tiller

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-Jewish_pogroms_in_the_Russian_Empire


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 11, 2010)

Burn Calories, not Qur'ans


----------



## Edmund (Sep 11, 2010)

RyanO said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > radmin said:
> ...


Muslim extremists have sent death threats to people, why not a guy who is going out of his way to spit on their religion.


----------



## theace (Sep 11, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Christianity can also be quite a violent religion
> 
> note: each word is a different link
> 
> ...


too much damn info for me to read from my cell phone. Will check all this out later. Cool



oprah62 said:


> Burn Calories, not Qur'ans


*like*



Edmund said:


> Muslim extremists have sent death threats to people, why not a guy who is going out of his way to spit on their religion.


Not too much of a big deal for them.


----------



## theace (Sep 11, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Christianity can also be quite a violent religion
> 
> note: each word is a different link
> 
> ...


too much damn info for me to read from my cell phone. Will check all this out later. Cool



oprah62 said:


> Burn Calories, not Qur'ans


*like*



Edmund said:


> Muslim extremists have sent death threats to people, why not a guy who is going out of his way to spit on their religion.


Not too much of a big deal for them.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 11, 2010)

people are silly.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 11, 2010)

theace said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > I can't argue with that, but how many Jewish or Christian countries can you list where the law still uses stoning to death as a punishment? *I don't think we can look at a book to find out how violent a religion is.* We have to look at those who practice it.
> ...


But large religions are not several million people who each decide to follow the teachings of a certain holy book. They are organizations, with leaders and clergy who essentially decide what the lowest-level people will be told to believe. These organizations will of course claim to follow the book, but they often change things when it suits them. Thus you get Christian organizations who have in the past caused mass killings, wars, and torture, despite Jesus telling people it is correct to "Love your neighbor as you love yourself" (see Luke 10:25-28). Choosing what to believe isn't always a bad thing (modern Jews disapprove of slavery for instance) but it does mean that you can't take the words of the book at face value when arguing about how believers actually practice.


----------



## Escher (Sep 11, 2010)

qqwref said:


> I don't think we can look at a book to find out how violent a religion is. We have to look at those who practice it.



Absolutely. Religion and violence is a complex socio-political and geo-political issue, it has little to do with what is in the pages of a given Holy Book.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 11, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> people are silly.



+1 

Maybe it's because I'm not religious, but I don't see why this has made such a fuss. Would Muslims really believe one idiot represent the entire Christian faith?


----------



## theace (Sep 11, 2010)

I agree to a certain extent. People shouldn't go and slaughter just because their book says so. But then again, a holy book telling you to kill is wrong isn't it? Isn't it like trying to preach violence and intolerance? Of course, the sane wouldn't follow such bull, but that doesn't change the fact that the religion's essence includes violence.


----------



## theace (Sep 11, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Maybe it's because I'm not religious, but I don't see why this has made such a fuss. Would Muslims really believe one idiot represent the entire Christian faith?



Most of them are fanatical enough to. Specially when it comes to islam. Trust me, they CANNOT stand someone criticizing islam. They'd actually kill you for it.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 11, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Would Muslims really believe one idiot represent *the entire Christian faith*?



No, of course not. They're not saying "Death to Christianity", they're saying "Death to America".


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 11, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> theanonymouscuber said:
> 
> 
> > Would Muslims really believe one idiot represent *the entire Christian faith*?
> ...



Even worse.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Sep 11, 2010)

theace said:


> At the end of the day, it's a book. Bound, compressed Cellulose with embedded, fixed metallic or non metallic pigments that would otherwise be called ink. I do not find anything holy in that composition.



Totally agree


----------



## Bryan (Sep 11, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oklahoma_City_bombing



Oklahoma City was the result of his anger for how Waco was handled. The article doesn't mention religion as a motivation. If Waco had been a compound of gun-crazy atheists and raided by the government, he'd probably have the same motivation.


----------

